# Ataching thera band to slingshots.



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

I know there is lots of ways to do it but i like to use a rubber band wrap around to hold it.]
its got because you dont have to tie knots on it doesnt rub.
Il post another post on excatly how to do it with pics soon.
SR


----------

